# Car batteries



## petrolhead

Just wanted to list this along with all our other recommendations.

Needed to get a new car battery yesterday and found A&F Auto Spare Parts to be excellent. On the 'phone I didn't have to repeat myself 5 or 6 times and the guy was extremely helpful. Asked for make of car and year and then said he would need to check if that particular battery was in stock. He called me back within 5 minutes and agreed to deliver to my home and install. Everything was complete within 2 hours of initial 'phone call.

What a pleasant change


----------



## Bigjimbo

Along the same lines, I can heartily recommend just going down to Eppco, any of them that have a oil change bit can also do batteries bulbs and all the minor things. Had a pleasent and cheap experience this month!


----------



## petrolhead

Bigjimbo said:


> Along the same lines, I can heartily recommend just going down to Eppco, any of them that have a oil change bit can also do batteries bulbs and all the minor things. Had a pleasent and cheap experience this month!


Is such a feel good factor when you receive efficient service. Fortunately these guys did a mobile service as my battery was completely flat


----------



## Kawasutra

Bigjimbo said:


> Along the same lines, I can heartily recommend just going down to Eppco, any of them that have a oil change bit can also do batteries bulbs and all the minor things. Had a pleasent and cheap experience this month!


Yep, battery replaced at EPPCO in 10min. for 500DH straight (Hankook 75Ah).


----------



## Tropicana

i didnt know battery companies did home visits; both times my battery fell dead, i had to jumpstart, once by calling a tow truck and then had to drive to Eppco for the change.

Petrolhead, whats their number?


----------



## petrolhead

Tropicana said:


> i didnt know battery companies did home visits; both times my battery fell dead, i had to jumpstart, once by calling a tow truck and then had to drive to Eppco for the change.
> 
> Petrolhead, whats their number?


Landline: 04 2385822
Mobile: 050 495 8409

Name: Furqan Anis

They obviously throw a charge on top for delivery and installation but to me was well worth it.

Am also getting them to sort me out some new tyres


----------



## Yoga girl

When my battery went flat a few months ago I phoned up Axxa (my insurance company) and they sent a mechanic to kick start my car. I then drove it to Suzuki where it was replaced for free as it was still under warranty.
The whole process took about 4 hours though! Will remember this for future reference!

Where do you all get new tyres BTW?


----------



## petrolhead

Yoga girl said:


> When my battery went flat a few months ago I phoned up Axxa (my insurance company) and they sent a mechanic to kick start my car. I then drove it to Suzuki where it was replaced for free as it was still under warranty.
> The whole process took about 4 hours though! Will remember this for future reference!
> 
> Where do you all get new tyres BTW?


Yoga, you can call the above company that I've listed previously or most big garages will accommodate. I'm going later today to have all new tyres fitted at my local garage in Springs and the cost seems quite comparable.


----------



## TOBNPAYL

Greatly appreciate the info. I know it's a year later but the guy still provides quality service. Greatly appreciate the post.

TG

]Landline: 04 2385822
Mobile: 050 495 8409

Name: Furqan Anis

They obviously throw a charge on top for delivery and installation but to me was well worth it.

Am also getting them to sort me out some new tyres[/QUOTE]


----------



## wazza2222

petrolhead said:


> Landline: 04 2385822
> Mobile: 050 495 8409
> 
> Name: Furqan Anis
> 
> They obviously throw a charge on top for delivery and installation but to me was well worth it.
> 
> Am also getting them to sort me out some new tyres


Mate! that has to be a joke name doesn't it? Who was the manager, Rex Boyes?
lmao:clap2:


----------



## TOBNPAYL

Yes, I noticed that too. Probably not the most reputable bunch of guys - but neither was the Volvo Dealership. 


QUOTE=wazza2222;820555]Mate! that has to be a joke name doesn't it? Who was the manager, Rex Boyes?
lmao:clap2:[/QUOTE]


----------



## petrolhead

TOBNPAYL said:


> Greatly appreciate the info. I know it's a year later but the guy still provides quality service. Greatly appreciate the post.
> 
> TG
> 
> Nice one, am glad it's been of use and the guys are still living up to their reputation


----------



## Engineer

> still provides quality service


You can not beat a quality servicing ;-)


----------



## petrolhead

Just had a call from the guys who do this service thanking me for promoting them and as a goodwill gesture have been told when my battery goes the next one is ex gratis. Is nice when appreciation is shown.


----------



## ccr

petrolhead said:


> Just had a call from the guys who do this service thanking me for promoting them and as a goodwill gesture have been told when my battery goes the next one is ex gratis. Is nice when appreciation is shown.


You definitely deserve the "commission" above since I have used your A&F lead to change 2 batteries already... :clap2:

And the battery on my Z is starting to show signs after the recent summer vacation, so might be 3 batteries within 1 year for 3 cars... 

Tell the A&F boys that we need a frequent-customer discount program...


----------



## petrolhead

ccr said:


> You definitely deserve the "commission" above since I have used your A&F lead to change 2 batteries already... :clap2:
> 
> And the battery on my Z is starting to show signs after the recent summer vacation, so might be 3 batteries within 1 year for 3 cars...
> 
> Tell the A&F boys that we need a frequent-customer discount program...


Will do CCR. Only revealed on here due to all discussions regarding poor customer service here (me included) and thought I'd restore some faith in human nature and also to promote the guys again to prove how decent they are.

Would have been happy enough just to receive a call from them to thank me but to offer a free service has absolutely made my day.

My battery will need changing soon and I shall mention you - if it comes to fruition then am expecting a drink or two out of it


----------



## Felixtoo2

Am I the only person in Dubai that changes my own car batteries? Takes less than ten minutes and I give myself excellent customer service.


----------



## m1key

Felixtoo2 said:


> Am I the only person in Dubai that changes my own car batteries? Takes less than ten minutes and I give myself excellent customer service.


Do you give yourself a tip for said service?


----------



## Garth Vader

Felixtoo2 said:


> Am I the only person in Dubai that changes my own car batteries? Takes less than ten minutes and I give myself excellent customer service.


This baffles me also... :confused2:


Open bonnet.
Remove cables.
Remove battery.
Replace with new battery.
Replace cables.
Close bonnet.
Give yourself a tip with the cash you saved.


----------



## ccr

petrolhead said:


> My battery will need changing soon and I shall mention you - if it comes to fruition then am expecting a drink or two out of it


I already owe you a few drinks from the lead...


----------



## ccr

Felixtoo2 said:


> Am I the only person in Dubai that changes my own car batteries?


It is a little easier to call someone to bring a new battery when your battery dies, wife's car not home and you have to be at work in 30 mins...


----------



## Felixtoo2

I usually buy myself several beers as a small thank you and if I feel I've done a particularly good job I would sometimes employ someone to pat my back and tell me what a fine fellow I am at the handsome rate of several dirhams per hour. 
On the negative side I have never even contemplated washing or polishing my cars since I've been here, I'm not a complete Idiot lol.


----------



## SSdxb

*AF Autoparts*

I picked the the contact for AF Autoparts from this thread, called them and they were at my home within the hour, excellent service and the price was good too. If you have a battery problem, use these guys


----------



## joe_mn

Still living up to their reputation. Thanks for posting their info.


----------



## evelyndromo

You might want to go and check Motoquipe website.. they specialize in auto parts and car accessories as well as batteries.


----------

